#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Klongmaster's Day Trip to Khao Yai National Park

## klongmaster

We left Bangkok about 8:00am on a Wednesday for a day reccie trip to Khao Yai National park. We headed for the northern entrance to the park, which means turning off at Pak Chong. From Bangers just take Highway 1 and then bear right to Highway 2. Khao Yai is well signposted.


 Theres a public road bisecting the park  which makes it surprising that it was awarded World Heritage status  and you know your getting near the park entrance when you see the proliferation of resorts on both sides of the road.
  We wanted to look at various accommodation options and thought The Jungle House was okay. They have a variety of rooms available in the 600-1000 baht range, plus they have elephant riding (300 baht for 30 mins) and a restaurant. They are only 3kms from the park entrance.

----------


## klongmaster

Between Jungle House and the Park entrance there’s a road off to the left which provides the best viewing for the bats leaving the caves in the evening. Just park on the side of the road and watch for free. 
Park fees are 400 baht for foreigner, 40 baht for Thai, 50 baht for vehicle. Tickets are good for one day so you can enter and exit the park as many times as you want in one day.


The road is in good condition and if you drive slowly you’ll get to see an array of wildlife. Keep an eye out for idiot drivers though, cause many use the park as a short-cut to Prachin Buri or Nakon Nayok.


 There are a number of excellent lookouts which are worth stopping at. You can stretch the legs and enjoy the view. Watch out for the monkeys though, as they like to steal anything which is not firmly attached to you.



There are lots of designated trails within the park which allow you to get a closer view of the wildlife, especially the birds. Certainly worth the wander.

----------


## klongmaster

14kms from the northern entrance you’ll come to the Visitor Centre. This is a good place to stop for an hour or two.





  The Visitor Centre has lots of interesting information  and a couple of stuffed tigers in a rather sad state of repair. There’s a nice balcony out the back which gives good views of the forest.



 Food is a necessary part of travel and your Thai companion’s eyes will light up at the sight of a restaurant.

----------


## klongmaster

Surprisingly, the prices are very reasonable, although I did hear someone complaining that the sticky rice was 10 baht a bag instead of the normal 5 baht!



 No TD thread would be complete without a dunny pic, and these ones are nice and clean.

----------


## klongmaster

Now that everyone’s fed and watered it’s time for some exercise. Right behind the visitor centre is a nice short nature walk. You can see the track, but my group protested about the 1,200 metres walk and opted for the short-cut which just follows the river – a distance of about 300 metres!



 The swing bridges are neat, with one at each end of the trail, which meanders through some nice forest.

----------


## klongmaster

Back in the van for the 13 km drive to Haew Suwat waterfall. Along the way we stopped on the side of the road to see deer, gaurs and a variety of birds. No elephants, although their presence was noted with plenty of freshly trampled bush and copious droppings on the road.




  This was the location of the famous jump scene in the movie The Beach, which has caused others to follow suit, with sometimes nasty results. Hence the attempted signage.

----------


## klongmaster

This is a rather beautiful spot, with a decent track to the bottom of the falls where you can swim.



 If you drive slowly through the park you’ll be able to enjoy the company of others who also out and about with the family.

----------


## klongmaster

The Southern Entrance is at Nern Hom, which is 32 km from the visitor centre and that’s where we exited the park. Just 300 metres outside the park is the rather lovely Kao Yai Grandview Resort. This is where we’ll stay overnight on our two-day tours. Rooms are 1600 baht including breakfast. Restaurant has a decent menu at normal prices. Hotel has a swimming pool, spa, tennis courts, pedal boats on the lake and bikes for those with the energy. In the evening they run a night safari into the park so you can see the nocturnal wildlife.

----------


## klongmaster

At the intersection with the main road you’ll find the Nong Cha Om Fruit Market, where your beloved will take great pleasure in selecting a wide variety of fruit for you, the family and the neighbours as well.




 From here you can return to Bangers via Nakhon Nayok. All up the round trip was 436 kms and made for a very nice day. Back home by 8:00 pm.




More information about Khao Yai is available here.

----------


## buad hai

Nice pics. See much wildlife?

----------


## klongmaster

Not as lucky as you with the elephants, but I was surprised how much we saw...mid-week very few people so more chance to see something nice...

and no rain that day which was a bonus...

----------


## William

is that the waterfall where the elephant fell a few years ago?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice work mate.

We went there a while ago, but my memory in the camera fucked up, so I've got no pics to add I'm afraid.

I see the missus is looking 'healthy', and who's that old git on the bridge? You could have waited until he'd shuffled out of the way before taking the picture.

----------


## Whiteshiva

Great thread!  Been meaning to visit Khao Yai for some time - it looks great!

----------


## klongmaster

> is that the waterfall where the elephant fell a few years ago?


Nope that would be Haew Narok - the Abyss of Hell...

----------


## klongmaster

> I see the missus is looking 'healthy', and who's that old git on the bridge? You could have waited until he'd *shuffled* out of the way before taking the picture.


shuffled indeed...William there must be must legal aid for this sort of slander...

----------


## William

^pro bono work mate  :Smile:

----------


## tiswas

great pics km, it's a shame I live less than 40k from Khao Yai & yet have never visited, you'ved pursuaded me with this thread mate :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Enjoyable stuff Klongy, thanks.

----------


## kk boy

Great report and photos, I was in Korat a few months back and we had planned on going there, I got up the next morning to go but the wife had developed sore arms.
We had went to a fishing park the day before and she had landed a 15kg pla sawai which took her 30 minutes to bring in, hence the aches and pains.
Will have to try again maybe when the kids are off school

KK Boy

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great photos ... we stayed at the Jungle House last time we were there. Reckon it is probably one of the best in terms of value for money. The pic of the monkeys brought a smile to my dial ... looks just like the one that friggin attacked me up there. If I were running tours up there I'd be keeping guests well away from the little pricks of things  :Smile: .

----------


## MeMock

Perfect timing as we plan to drive through there next week and perhaps stay the night.

Thanks klongy.

----------


## buad hai

Jungle House Resort (Thai)

Jungle House Resort (English, but limited info)

----------


## klongmaster

> Great photos ... we stayed at the Jungle House last time we were there.


your thread is what made me look for Jungle House in the first place, so thanks for that...

You guys might like to check my latest contribution on TD about Mahasawat

----------


## klongmaster

Well TD's admin are pretty good at their search engine optimization... threads only been up a couple of days and it's at #5 on google already

----------


## mrsquirrel

What happened to my threads on Kao Yai. Memock was asking the other day but they appear to have gone.

----------


## Blake7

how long did it take to drive there?

----------


## klongmaster

I guess you mean this one...that's partly what got me going...but foking hard to find in the archives cause it doesn't say "khao yai"...

good thread tho Q...

https://teakdoor.com/travellers-tales/7621-adventures-304-rags-riches.html

----------


## tiswas

> how long did it take to drive there?


From where, Chiang Mai ..... Hat Yai ??

From Bangkok 2.5 - 3 hours

----------

